# New Holland TC40DA Hydraulics "froze"



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a TC40DA boomer utility tractor with a model 17LA loader. It has been working fine up until last night. I noticed my hydraulics are not working. The loader will not move and there seems to be a hi-pitched noise coming from underneath the seat area (maybe under the controller). The temperature here have dipped to below zero.

Could the oil have thickened up? I have no idea what type of oil my dealer has put in it. After reading my manual I see there is a special cold weather filter for the H.S.T. Is there also one for the Hydraulic system? I'm guessing H.S.T stands for Hydo Static Transmission. My transmission seems to be working OK(forward and reverse). However I have not moved the tractor more than a foot or two forward and back. I plugged the engine block heater but this does nothing for the frozed hydraulic.

What can I do to get ny loader working?

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you move the tractor to a heated building? You may have some water (condensation) that is frozen in the lines, filter, or control valve. Water can wreak havoc with the hydraulic system especially when it freezes. 

The squealing control valve may be stuck and drawing off the pressure from its hydraulic circuit. Could be a number of things. Allowing the entire system to thaw out will at least get you to a point where you can troubleshoot and isolate the problem. 

If you can't get the tractor to a heated area, the next best thing is to try carefully using a heat gun on the control valve to warm it up and hopefully allow the stuck control valve spindle to free up. If the condition persists even after you warm things up, it could be a blown seal or o-ring in the control valve. 

Another option would be to use a torpedo type kersene heater to warm up the tractor. Unless you can get a tarp over the tractor to hold in some of the heat, it may take a long time in these chilly temps. 

Good luck and let us know how thing go.


----------



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks,

I talked to my dealer and he said I should let it run for 10-15 minutes. I will try that first.

Thanks


----------



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

Update: Ran the tractor for about 15 minutes and hydraulics were restored.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you ask the dealer what was happening with the hydraulics when this occurred?


----------

